# Hewes 35mm Reels



## aggiezach (Nov 5, 2004)

Howdy fellow dark-roomies (wow that was a lot funnier in my head)

I think this question is mainly for ksmattfish but if anyone else can answer I would appcreciate it as well! 

are the King-Concept reels for sale on B&H  Link the same thing as the Hewes 35mm Pro reels for sale on FreeStylePhoto Link 

Now that B&H accepts paypal I'd like to get one from them because I've got some money just sitting around in my pay pal account and it would make this whole thing a lot easier! Just want to make sure... 

Thanks 

Zach


----------



## ksmattfish (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm not really sure, and I couldn't tell from the photos.  I would imagine that they are the same, but you might want to ask someone at B & H.


----------

